# bistec plural



## blancalaw

How do you make bistec plural?  Bisteques? It does not sound right.


----------



## SpiceMan

En Argentina se dice bife(s). "A wild guess": se dice bistec en plural también, como análisis.

Igual supongo que tanto bistec como bife vienen del inglés (beefsteak, beef). ¡¿Es que nadie comía carne antes de que vieran a un inglés comiéndose un bife?!


----------



## perrodelmal

En México se una bisteces para el plural de bistec, pero parece que México se cuece aparte, esto es lo que dice WR:

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: *bistec  o bisté *

m. Loncha o filete de carne asada o frita.
 ♦ *pl. bistecs o **bistés*.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Yo siempre he comido bisteces


----------



## blancalaw

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Yo siempre he comido bisteces



How would you pronounce that then since there is an e that follows the c?


----------



## mhp

My Oxford says this:
bistec --> bistecs
except in *Chile* and *Mexico* where it is bisteques


----------



## mhp

Some other words that end in sound K
crac --> cracs
bloc --> blocs
frac --> fracs o fraques

Also, it is generally "aerobic" but in Mexico "aerobics" is acceptable


----------



## gisele73

blancalaw said:
			
		

> How would you pronounce that then since there is an e that follows the c?



In that case the "c" doesn't sound like "c" or "k", but more like an "s".


----------



## gisele73

En el Perú también decimos "bistecs" o "biestés" cuando se trata de plural. 

Alguna vez oí en un programa de televisión que alguien decía "una bisteca" en vez de "un bistec". Pero no recuerdo de qué país era el programa...


----------



## SpiceMan

¡¡¡Yo también escuché eso en algún lado!!! 

Ya desde el vamos bistec me suena gracioso, pero bisteca...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

blancalaw said:
			
		

> How would you pronounce that then since there is an e that follows the c?


 
It sounds like "bees-te-ses" , well, I'm just trying


----------



## blancalaw

Thanks, I guess there are a lot of variations of one word or concept.  It all depends on where you are from.  I guess I won't be frowned upon if I say *bisteques*.  Out of all of them, that is the word that best follows the "rules" of the Spanish language.


----------



## ugurthe

Hi!
In Mexico we say  _bisteces_ /bis'tezes/ but I think that it is wrong because according to the RAE the correct plural for _bistec_ is *bistecs* /bis'teks/. Bisteques sounds funny to me.


----------



## jfbujalance

ugurthe said:


> Hi!
> In Mexico we say _bisteces_ /bis'tezes/ but I think that it is wrong because according to the RAE the correct plural for _bistec_ is *bistecs* /bis'teks/. Bisteques sounds funny to me.


 
Ugurthe, in Spain we use the plural prescribed by the RAE: *bistecs*.


----------



## CSI_MIAMI

In Chile we use "bistec" as plural.

There's also other funny words to call that kind of meat.
"bistoco" is a very common way, used mostly in southern regions.
Its plural would be "bistocos"
This last term, is usually used to describe a big, juicy "bistec" 
You can also change the ending of the word, adding "-azo" or "-ón",
getting words like "bistecazo" or "bistecón"
You can even create your own "bistec" words. It's easy and funny.
Try it! 

Regards.


----------



## ugurthe

Thanks jfbujalance! I'm going to use *'bistecs'* from now on in translations and conversations. 'Bistocos', 'bistecazos' and 'bistecones' are very funny alternatives though.
: )


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

blancalaw said:


> How do you make bistec plural? Bisteques? It does not sound right.


 
We see you are in the States.

Como verás, es importante incluir en tu pregunta *para dónde *quieres la traducción.

Si es para hispanoparlantes en los EE. UU., hazle caso a los compatriotas mexicanos: biste*c*es. (o bistezes, o bisteses... dependiendo del grado de alfabetización)


----------



## Fer BA

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> We see you are in the States.
> 
> Como verás, es importante incluir en tu pregunta *para dónde *quieres la traducción.
> 
> Si es para hispanoparlantes en los EE. UU., hazle caso a los compatriotas mexicanos: biste*c*es. (o bistezes, o bisteses... dependiendo del grado de alfabetización)


 
Yo esuché mucho bisteca/bistecas y exclusivamente en los Estados Unidos. Creo que, además de la gente de la calle, en programas de cocina de Telemundo....

Un consejo: buscá las páginas -en castellano- de supermercados de Estados Unidos y fijate como lo dicen. CA, NY/NJ. FL y NC sobretodo.


----------



## Rocko!

"Revivo" este antiguo hilo para dar respuesta a una pregunta que me hicieron en otro foro de WR donde no puedo abundar sobre el tema:

Sobre la palabra* Bisteces*, en México y en la mayoría de los países latinoamericanos la combinación de letras "ce" se pronuncia como "se"; mientras que en España la pronunciación depende de la zona.

No tenía ni la más remota idea de que el plural "bisteces" no es aceptado por la RAE, y veo que en Twitter la RAE ha tocado el tema y ha dicho que digamos "bistecs" (post en Twitter del 8 de diciembre de 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674505842755043328
Como sea, aquí en mi zona de México, creo que he escuchado las dos formas y yo las uso indistintamente. Aunque de ahora en adelante evitaré "bisteces" por escrito.

Un académico de la *Academia Mexicana de la Lengua*, el doctor José G. Moreno de Alba, ha publicado un texto que parece contener una "defensa", hecha por él a título personal:


> Creo que la norma culta mexicana prefiere, primeramente, la forma bistec (...) y, *en cuanto al plural, las personas poco educadas (y no pocas entre las cultivadas) se inclinan decididamente por bisteces; hay que reconocer empero que algunos, con algo de rebuscamiento, dicen bistecs*. Así sea tachada por todos los gramáticos de vulgar, *creo que en la forma bisteces se ha operado una sana hispanización no observable en bistecs*. (...). No debe empero dejarse a un lado la posible interpretación de que bisteces (o bisteses) sea el plural popular de bisté (y no de bistec), como cafeses lo es de café.


Este texto de este artículo se publicó originalmente en un libro del año 2003.
El artículo completo también ha sido "subido" aquí: Minucias del lenguaje - José G. Moreno de Alba


----------



## rajulbat

Siempre he escuchado y dicho bisteces (seseado),  y así lo escribo, aunque la RAE diga que no.


----------



## Aviador

mhp said:


> My Oxford says this:
> bistec --> bistecs
> except in *Chile* and *Mexico* where it is bisteques


 Hasta donde sé, aquí sólo existe el plural _bistecs_.


----------



## Rocko!

Aviador said:


> Hasta donde sé, aquí sólo existe el plural _bistecs_.


Seguramente que sí, pero... ¿en todo Chile o en todas las épocas?

Los que compusieron la edición del diccionario de Oxford que contiene ese plural, seguramente consultaron fuentes. Y si el uso desapareció, disminuyó o se restringió a ciertas zonas, aún quedan vestigios:

El escritor chileno Joaquín Edwards Bello escribió en _La cuna de Esmeraldo_ (1918) :


> Cuando el jovencito argentino bota la plata que le dio el papá por snobismo para que «hiciera Europa» se dedica alegremente «a tirar el carrito...». A todo el mundo le dice con jactancia que tiene una mujer taconeando en el asfalto para mantenerle el tren de *gruesos bisteques* y buena ropa.



Y el escritor chileno Luis Orrego Luco, escribió en _Los viajeros_ (1909) :


> No hay como París... en ninguna otra tierra he probado *bisteques *más jugosos...



Pero no creo que los editores de Oxford hayan reparado en esas citas, sino en:

_Vocablos académicos y chilenismo_s (1969), que dice en su sección dedicada a los "Plurales difíciles":


> A nuestro parecer el plural que más se aviene con el espíritu de la lengua castellana es el formado por la sílaba "es". Debiera decirse "el club", "los clubes", "el robot", "los robotes". Que ésta es la tendencia del idioma lo vemos citando algunos casos similares. Ya no se habla de los "chofers" sino de los "choferes", "cóctel" tiene plural "cócteles", "bistec", "*bisteques*", "gol", "goles".


El autor de ese libro es Pedro Lira Urquieta, de quien Wikipedia dice: _...fue secretario perpetuo de la Academia Chilena de la Lengua, y miembro correspondiente de la Real Academia Española y de las academias de Colombia, México, Paraguay y Uruguay_.


----------



## Doraemon-

En España es como dice la RAE, y no veo ningún motivo para que no sea así, bistecs.
El plural de tic es tics, el de cómic es comics, el de bloc es blocs, el de frac fracs, etc.
En todas las palabras acabadas en -c el plural se hace simplemente añadiendo una s. Como en las acabadas en b, t, g y p (además de otras).
En acabadas en otras consonantes  (-s, -z, -r, -l, -n) sí se hace el plural con -es, pero en ninguna oclusiva salvo la -d porque al final de palabra es /ð/ y no /d/, es decir, no es oclusiva sino fricativa.


----------



## merquiades

¿Y _un bisté/ dos bistés_? No digo que se escriba así nunca o que sea correcto,  pero me suena bastante.  Como _carné/carnés _en lugar de _carnet/carnets._
También se podría decir filetes de carne de res o carne bovina.


----------



## S.V.

_Bistecs_, por aquí en el norte. _Bisteces_ creo que también se oye. Pocas veces con una /i/, más a la inglesa, _bisteic_s.


----------



## Dymn

Doraemon- said:


> En acabadas en otras consonantes (-s, -z, -r, -l, -n) sí se hace el plural con -es, pero en ninguna oclusiva salvo la -d porque al final de palabra es /ð/ y no /d/, es decir, no es oclusiva sino fricativa.


Tiene más que ver con el origen extranjero de cada palabra a mi parecer. A la -_s_ y -_z_ sí que se les añade una _e_ porque si no sería impronunciable, incluso en inglés. Pero el plural de _fan _es _fans_, el de _youtuber_ _youtubers, _y el de _millennial millennials. _También hay una cierta tendencia a dejar los extranjerismos como invariables, lo veo sobre todo con palabras en _-st_ como _test _y _podcast_.

Cuanto más se integre la palabra en el léxico castellano, más probable es que se le añada la _-e-_.



Doraemon- said:


> pero en ninguna oclusiva salvo la -d porque al final de palabra es /ð/ y no /d/, es decir, no es oclusiva sino fricativa.


No sé si habrá algún hispanohablante en España que pronuncie la _-b _(de _pub_) y la _-g _(de _blog_) como una /b/ y /g/ oclusivas y sonoras. Y si lo hacen, entonces también pronunciarán _led _con /d/. Creo que lo más habitual es o hacerlas aproximantes (/β̞ ð̞ ɣ̞/), o incluso fricativas (como _paf _y _bloj_). También hay una tendencia a suprimirlas del todo que creo que varía en función de la palabra en cuestión (con _club _p.ej.) y la región (¿hacia el sur es más acentuado?). Los catalanoparlantes por otro lado ensordecemos la consonantes finales: _pap, bloc, let._

En definitiva dudo que se establezca una diferencia con la _-b/-g_ finales y la _-d_ en extranjerismos, sobre todo porque lo más habitual de lejos es eliminar la_ -d_ final también en el vocabulario nativo (_la verdá_).


----------



## Doraemon-

No es solo por el uso ni el origen, es por la fonología de las consonantes. Según qué consonante sea se añade o no la -E antes de la S. Hay algunas excepciones, claro, como en la M en tótem->tótems e imam->imames, por ejemplo, pero este es un caso "raro" porque ya tenemos integrada la palabra propia y también correcta "imán->imanes". Pero la regla general si no usamos el latinajo plural también es que sea referéndums, no referéndumes, porque la norma general es esa. El plural de quórum es quórums, aunque no sea esa la forma plural del idioma del que proviene.
Bloc es una palabra perfectamente habitual en castellano, y nadie dice "bloques" o "bloces", sino "blocs". Lo mismo con robots, baobabs, etc. Las palabras integradas del inglés siguen la misma norma porque es una norma del castellano que se impone en los extranjerismos integrados: un stop -> dos stops, pero un vagón -> dos vagones; un supermán -> dos supermanes y un píxel -> dos píxeles, aunque también vengan del inglés y en inglés no se añada esa E. Es la norma castellana de generación de plurales la que la añade, aunque sea un extranjerismo, siempre que sea una palabra integrada (no cuando no lo es). Pero la añade con estas consonantes, con otras no (robot->robots, no robotes), y no es porque robot esté menos integrada que píxel, sino porque una acaba en -t, y la otra en -l.
En el caso de "carné -> carnés" no es porque se elida la -t en el plural, sino porque en la adaptación al castellano ya no hay ninguna T, luego el plural es como el de té->tés. Si la forma fuera "carnet" el plural sería "carnets" no "carnés". Y en castellano ha desaparecido aquí porque en francés es muda.

Cuando la palabra NO está integrada como voz propia sí se usa el plural en el idioma del que proviene: fan->fans, youtuber->youtubers, referéndum->referenda (cuando era una novedad algunos lo decían así, desde que se integró como algo normal no), pero porque se está usando la voz extranjera: cuando esta se integra como propia al idioma sigue las normas propias del idioma. Y el caso de bistec es un caso de palabra perfectamente integrada. Luego el plural es bistecs, y la RAE lo tiene clarísimo, porque no veo que pueda ser de otra manera.

Lo de que se coman las consonantes finales muchos es otro tema independiente, da igual que digas ciudá en vez de ciudad. Esa es una adaptación fonológica POSTERIOR a la norma de formación de plurales en castellano. Aunque en un dialecto se diga Madrí o Ciudá en la mente del hablante sí está esa -d, y sí la mantiene en el plural en -des.
Ese sería otro tema completamente distinto a cómo se hace el plural.

Y vamos, en todo caso una palabra acabada en -c en caso de hacerse un plural con -es (que en realidad es algo que no ocurre nunca, en castellano estándar, igual sí en algún dialecto en alguna palabra) el plural se haría en -ques, no en -ces. La fonética manda en los derivados cuando hay una C, no la letra gráfica, al igual que el femenino de Paca es Paquita, no Pacita. Y la C de bistec se lee K: es /bis.'tek/, no /bis.'teθ/ ni /bis.'tes/; luego en todo caso sería bisteques, nunca bisteces (y tampoco).

La lista de en qué casos se añade -s o -es (las consonantes que no aparecen en la lista son según la norma general, añadir -s) está aquí:
http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=Iwao8PGQ8D6QkHPn4i


----------



## Rocko!

Tal como mencioné en #9, de ahora en adelante escribiré "bisteks" (lo que oralmente yo diga será dependiendo del entorno).
Pero no quiero dejar de mencionar que hay una curiosidad: los de mi región decimos "bistek (bistec)" para el singular, o sea, que "bisteces", no sé de dónde lo sacamos.

ACTUALIZACIÓN: escribiré, de ahora en adelante, _*bistecs*_. LOL


----------



## Amapolas

Rocko! said:


> Tal como mencioné en #9, de ahora en adelante escribiré "bisteks" (lo que oralmente yo diga será dependiendo del entorno).
> Pero no quiero dejar de mencionar que hay una curiosidad: los de mi región decimos "bistek (bistec)" para el singular, o sea, que "bisteces", no sé de dónde lo sacamos.
> 
> ACTUALIZACIÓN: escribiré, de ahora en adelante, _*bistecs*_. LOL


Oh, qué pena. _Bisteks_ tenía así como un aire vasco.


----------



## Agró

Amapolas said:


> Oh, qué pena. _Bisteks_ tenía así como un aire vasco.


No creas, esa _-s_ final desentona mucho.
Pero ya que lo mencionas, propongo adoptar *chuleta *(o *txuleta*) y olvidarnos de eso de _bistec _(que siempre me ha parecido una cursilada).


----------



## Dymn

¿Hay algún extranjerismo acabado en _-d_ que haga el plural en _-des_? Y yo digo _eslógans_, diga lo que diga la RAE. Sigo viendo el hecho de ser una palabra extranjera lo que favorece el plural con _-s_.


----------



## Agró

Dymn said:


> ¿Hay algún extranjerismo acabado en _-d_ que haga el plural en _-des_? Y yo digo _eslógans_, diga lo que diga la RAE. Sigo viendo el hecho de ser una palabra extranjera lo que favorece el plural con _-s_.


*chóped*. Adaptación de la voz inglesa _chopped,_ que designa cierto embutido elaborado a base de carne de vacuno, cerdo o pavo. Su plural debe ser _chópedes_ (→ plural, 1g).


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Marsianitoh

Amapolas said:


> Oh, qué pena. _Bisteks_ tenía así como un aire vasco.


En el País Vasco, cuando hablamos en castellano es muy inusual hablar de " bistecs", suena terriblemente repipi, aquí hablamos de "filetes" ( xerrak, en euskera) o de chuletas ( txuletak).


----------



## Amapolas

Bueno, muchachos, yo lo decía por lo de la K, jajá.   
Ya que estamos, por acá solamente les decimos chuletas a las de cerdo, no me pregunten por qué. A lo otro le decimos bifes. O churrascos, si son sin hueso.


----------



## Aviador

Rocko! said:


> Aviador said:  Hasta donde sé, aquí sólo existe el plural _bistecs_.
> Seguramente que sí, pero... ¿en todo Chile o en todas las épocas?
> 
> Los que compusieron la edición del diccionario de Oxford que contiene ese plural, seguramente consultaron fuentes. Y si el uso desapareció, disminuyó o se restringió a ciertas zonas, aún quedan vestigios:
> 
> El escritor chileno Joaquín Edwards Bello escribió en _La cuna de Esmeraldo_ (1918) :
> 
> 
> 
> Cuando el jovencito argentino bota la plata que le dio el papá por snobismo para que «hiciera Europa» se dedica alegremente «a tirar el carrito...». A todo el mundo le dice con jactancia que tiene una mujer taconeando en el asfalto para mantenerle el tren de *gruesos bisteques* y buena ropa.
> 
> 
> 
> Y el escritor chileno Luis Orrego Luco, escribió en _Los viajeros_ (1909) :
> 
> 
> 
> No hay como París... en ninguna otra tierra he probado *bisteques *más jugosos...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pero no creo que los editores de Oxford hayan reparado en esas citas, sino en:
> 
> _Vocablos académicos y chilenismo_s (1969), que dice en su sección dedicada a los "Plurales difíciles":
> 
> 
> 
> A nuestro parecer el plural que más se aviene con el espíritu de la lengua castellana es el formado por la sílaba "es". Debiera decirse "el club", "los clubes", "el robot", "los robotes". Que ésta es la tendencia del idioma lo vemos citando algunos casos similares. Ya no se habla de los "chofers" sino de los "choferes", "cóctel" tiene plural "cócteles", "bistec", "*bisteques*", "gol", "goles".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> El autor de ese libro es Pedro Lira Urquieta, de quien Wikipedia dice: _...fue secretario perpetuo de la Academia Chilena de la Lengua, y miembro correspondiente de la Real Academia Española y de las academias de Colombia, México, Paraguay y Uruguay_.
Click to expand...

El único plural fuera de _bistecs_ que conozco en Chile es el coloquialismo _bistocos_, plural de _bistoco_, que sólo se usa cuando uno quiere ser divertido y siempre en un contexto muy coloquial. El plural normal del estándar _bistec_ es _bistecs_. Nunca había oído ni leído "bisteques".
No sé qué opinarán los otros chilenos del foro.


----------



## duvija

Amapolas said:


> Bueno, muchachos, yo lo decía por lo de la K, jajá.
> Ya que estamos, por acá solamente les decimos chuletas a las de cerdo, no me pregunten por qué. A lo otro le decimos bifes. O churrascos, si son sin hueso.


----------

